# Hit Blood-Meal jackpot- How to use?



## craigdt (Apr 21, 2018)

I got 11 bags of blood meal on clearance at Home Depot today.

3 pounds per bag, for $1.90 each. Normally $8 each.

It looks like they are 12% water insoluble nitrogen.

I snatched them up, cuz, it was a good deal right? :lol:

Whats the best way to use these? 
Mix them with something like BLSC/Kelp Help and spray on?
Apply as a regular nitrogen fertilizer?

I have 10K sq ft, so Im not sure how far they will go.


----------



## cglarsen (Dec 28, 2018)

All I know is that it's a great source of organic phosphorus so if your soil is deficient I'd apply it now so it has time to mineralize in the soil and be available to your Fescue during the growing season. If aerated first you can work it down further in the soil profile where it's needed at the root zone.


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

I think blood meal is around 12-0-0 in npk. The 11 bag at 3lb each will equal a total of 4lb of nitrogen. You could spread it all to your lawn for a 0.4lb of N/sqft. You could also save some for your garden.


----------



## cglarsen (Dec 28, 2018)

g-man said:


> I think blood meal is around 12-0-0 in npk. The 11 bag at 3lb each will equal a total of 4lb of nitrogen. You could spread it all to your lawn for a 0.4lb of N/sqft. You could also save some for your garden.


Doh, i was thinking bone meal...ignore me.


----------



## Chris LI (Oct 26, 2018)

craigdt said:


> I got 11 bags of blood meal on clearance at Home Depot today.
> 
> Whats the best way to use these?


Very carefully! Blood meal is a "hot" form of nitrogen, meaning it's mostly fast release. I would blend it with another slow release organic fertilizer to lessen the chances of burning turf. I haven't used it, but it looks to be a very fine particle (finer than greens grade; almost dust like). It may blend better with a similar size particle. I purchased Jonathan Greene corn gluten a few years ago, and the particles were very fine, like dust (too fine for my preference), so that might be a good combination. Corn gluten is very slow release (about 90%), so that might be a good combination.


----------



## gm560 (Feb 22, 2018)

I use it in the Garden and Flowers. I dont think people use it often in the lawn because it would cost a fortune and wouldn't flow through the spreader all that well. I am sure you could mix it with some of that milo for a little extra fast N.

I did consider using it on the lawn at one time because I read it can deter deer and rabbits. I was researching strategies to keep deer away after waking up to see they ate the buds off 400 tulips over night....


----------



## Miggity (Apr 25, 2018)

I would use the milorganite as a carrier and mix it one bag of milo to one bag of blood meal. If the milo is very slightly damp, the blood meal will stick to the milo better, just make sure it is not so damp it will not flow through your spreader.


----------

